# Clear bra or made to fit?



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

So my Bug is a little over a year old and has some chips on the front. So I need some protection. Thoughts on clear or made to fit ones? We had a made to fit one on our grey Jetta and it worked well. Just not sure of the look with it on my blue Bug. 

Recommendations anyone? Sources?

As a side, I looked at the Armorall Custom Shield and it looks frosted (clear) or black. (Not good in either case, IMO.)

The chips I have can get fixed by dealer (warranty coverage). But after that, protection is needed!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

your dealer will cover rock chips? or did you buy paint protection or something to that affect? Im looking for a similar solution as well...


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Bought as part of the extended warranty. I don't usually buy extended warranties as they're usually not worth the money. And when I did on this, I thought I was only getting paint chips and wheels covered. Here in Michigan, paint chips and wheels are common issues (I wish they would just fix the damn roads!). 

I was in to talk to my dealer a couple months ago and he said he thought I got it all. So he looked it up and sure enough, 7yr/70k, bumper-bumper. Paint and wheels/tires included.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Lucky you!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I went with the clear bra and love it! Been on for almost 3 yrs now with no issues


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

I bought a pre-cut clear bra off ebay shortly after I got my bug, and installed it myself. The install sure isn't perfect, but it looks pretty good from 5' away. And it did the trick when I swiped the frame of my garage door pulling in one night. The bra got all messed up, and I peeled it off, and the bumper was (mostly) ok underneath. Need to install a new one.
GTarr


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Cost?


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Can you point me in the direction of this, the rock chips are making me nuts




GTarr said:


> I bought a pre-cut clear bra off ebay shortly after I got my bug, and installed it myself. The install sure isn't perfect, but it looks pretty good from 5' away. And it did the trick when I swiped the frame of my garage door pulling in one night. The bra got all messed up, and I peeled it off, and the bumper was (mostly) ok underneath. Need to install a new one.
> GTarr


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

I forget exactly which seller I used, but it was something like this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkswagen-...le|Submodel:Turbo&hash=item4abe6be791&vxp=mtr

They also have one that's just the hood and eyelids. These parts are much easier to install than the lower bumper.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkswagen-...Kit-/321167883152?hash=item4ac718fb90&vxp=mtr

There are lots of sellers selling lots of products it looks like. Some are absurdly cheap, but I don't know what kinds of films they're using. I spent somewhere around the area of the ones that I've linked (I did the full kit), wanted to go with the well-known 3m film.

GTarr


----------



## Frango100 (Jun 18, 2015)

Someone on here already tried the clear bra from this seller on e-bay: theonlineliquidator? Only USD 75 for a full cut front kit.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181493024707#ht_1731wt_1105


----------



## jerryn (May 12, 2013)

*Clear may look better but a Colgan Bra offers better protection.*

I think a Colgan Bra works well. I live in South Eastern Massachusetts and the roads suck. The highway is loaded with debris.. roads damaged due to frost heaves. There are some roads that are great.. I like winding country roads. But my ride to work take me to Rte 95 and it's a mess. So I bought a Colgan Car bra before my front end got chipped:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Colgan also offers their two-piece bra in a carbon fiber look......for a few dollars more than 
the standard black vinyl one.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Actually, I like the look of the Colgan one. The problem I have with the clear ones are that they are either pretty expensive or cheap and you have to put them on yourself. So you're limited by your ability there. I've had made to fit ones before and they've worked well (VW's in most cases). So it's still under consideration. But I've got to do something. Roads here suck!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

GZB said:


> Actually, I like the look of the Colgan one. The problem I have with the clear ones are that they are either pretty expensive or cheap and you have to put them on yourself. So you're limited by your ability there. I've had made to fit ones before and they've worked well (VW's in most cases). So it's still under consideration. But I've got to do something. Roads here suck!


Once you allow the 'Colgan' to loosen up a bit, which would occur quickly in warm weather, the placing it on and
off is definitely a one-person operation that shouldn't take more than a few minutes. Have received many compliments
with it applied to my Black TB.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I just ordered the Colgan one in black (not CF). They say 3 weeks for shipment as they're made to order. Some say it's faster than that, we'll see. I'll post a pic once I get it. Should look good on my Reef Blue Metallic. I didn't want the CF because I thought the black would match better with the rest of the car and the piano black interior.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

It was slightly faster. It arrived yesterday. Here it is installed:

















And for giggles...


----------



## nickherum (Dec 13, 2015)

Just ordered my Colgan Custom Original Car Bra - Carbon Fiber Fabric this morning. I'm a little worried that I ordered it too late to arrive in time before my 1600 mile round trip journey over the July 4th weekend. When I ordered they said it would ship in fifteen days, the confirmation email said it wouldn't ship until July 4th exactly, which it won't for obvious reasons. Hopefully their shipping estimates are intentionally long and it shows up early. My Tornado Red Beetle is already a rock chip magnet, I'd rather not make another long trip without some protection.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

nickherum said:


> Just ordered my Colgan Custom Original Car Bra - Carbon Fiber Fabric this morning. I'm a little worried that I ordered it too late to arrive in time before my 1600 mile round trip journey over the July 4th weekend. When I ordered they said it would ship in fifteen days, the confirmation email said it wouldn't ship until July 4th exactly, which it won't for obvious reasons. Hopefully their shipping estimates are intentionally long and it shows up early. My Tornado Red Beetle is already a rock chip magnet, I'd rather not make another long trip without some protection.


If it's not going to make it, how about plastic dipping the front.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

It will be close depending on location. Mine took exactly 3 weeks to arrive.


----------



## nickherum (Dec 13, 2015)

I noticed that from your earlier posts. Sort of nervous, nothing I can do about it though.


----------

